# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Mostek i wymiany zastawki mitralnej

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam kilka pytań do ludzi zajmujących się tego typu sprawami.
Niedługo osobę mi bliską czeka operacji wymiany zastawki mitralnej co oczywiście oznacza operację poprzez otworzenie klatki piersiowej. Jak to jest z tym mostkiem po operacji? Czy on zrasta się tak samo jak ręka po złamaniu ?
Czy rozcinany jest całkowicie ? Po co te druty ??
Co jeśli poprzez uderzenie mostek się rozpadnie i uszkodzi "coś" w środku.
I jeszcze pytanie dotyczące operacji metodą Rossa o co w niej chodzi?
Przecież to już pewna śmierć wtedy.
Proszę o odpowiedzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pewna śmierć gdy mostek pęknie o to mi chodziło

----------


## Kuba007

Operacja metodą Rossa polega na wszczepieniu własnej zastawki płucnej w miejscu zastawki aortalnej. Zastawka płucna zastępowana jest homograftem (ludzką zastawką płucną pobraną z serca zmarłego pacjenta). Mostek rozcinany jest w linii pośrodkowej przedniej. Po operacji zakłada się druty, żeby mostek dobrze się zrósł.
Należy przez kilka miesięcy być ostrożnym i się oszczędzać, żeby nie doznać urazu i narazić się na powikłania (np. uszkodzenie narządów wewnętrznych)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co masz na myśli mówiąc uszkodzenie narządów wewnętrznych ? Co się stanie jeśli mostek by się uszkodził on się rozleci czy po prostu złamie tak jak uzdrowego człowieka? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kuba007

Jakby doszło do urazu zaraz po operacji, np. upadek na ziemię, istnieje ryzyko że mostek rozejdzie się na dwie części i ostre brzegi uszkodzą opłucną albo worek osierdziowy. Trzeba zatem po operacji po prostu uważać na siebie. 
pozdr

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ok, rozumiem dziękuje bardzo za odpowiedzi. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

